# Shrimping around Tybee Island



## jdgator

I want to catch some food shrimp with my cast net but I don't have a boat. Are there any bridges, piers, or wade-in areas where I might have a change at shrimp near Tybee, Savannah, or areas nearby? Thanks!


----------



## jdgator

211 looks and not a single suggestion? You'd think I was asking for bottom numbers. I just want to castnet some skrimps.


----------



## BriarPatch99

jd...  the limiting factor in your equation ... is the lack of a boat... that alone will limit your chances to get into the shrimp...  

I know very very little about the area ... so anything I offer would be but a guess  .... so my suggestion would be to get on Google Maps and pull up the area and zoom in close so you can see the layout of the marsh creeks and beach area.... look where the beach ends into marsh and any flat leading into deeper water... 

Again Google would be your friend as far as piers and water fronts ... anywhere you can cast your net.... 

Stop by the bait stores/tackle shops and ask.....

Maybe you'll get lucky and load the ...uh ... the car.....

Sorry to be of so little help....


----------



## Mud Minnow

I've seen folks wading in the water next to the back pier on Tybee using a few different kinds of nets. I never really paid attention to what they were catching.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I should have said Google Map ... Satellite view....


----------



## jdgator

Thanks for the tips. When the moon and tide is right I'll just pick out a few public access points near deeper creeks and see what happens. The worst that can happen is I enjoy a nice on Tybee Island.


----------



## sea trout

yes find any of the public access and go get some shrimp. pretty good at that back river pier area i think. easy parking and nice beach up and down with docks around.
i don't know of a sure bet place to net a bunch on tybee. i think they get bigger and in denser numbers closer to fall.


----------



## Fatback1

In the fall, north beach, where the sandy beach turns into marsh grass.  

When the water comes out of the grass on an outgoing tide start tossing, hit it right and you can fill your cooler with large sized eatn' shrimp. Might have to try a time or two with limited success, call those times practice. Start mid Sept and try till first of Nov. When they show........ THEY SHOW. Good luck.


----------



## floundergigger

There aren't really shrimp in close yet and the ones that Im seeing are small. The guys offshore are loading up.  The few shrimp im catching are few and far between. No boat makes it tuff for sure.


----------



## outdooradventures44

what fatback1 said, we have been vacationing on tybee the first week of august for 20 something years and a few years ago we rented a house on the north end of the island (river side). Had a great time catching trought, flounder and a little reds right where the grass meets the beach. The shrimp were not big but the kids had a great time throughing the littkle 5 foot net and they provided me plenty of good bait, 

Hey Fatback, Great Tarpon, Is that on the north beach as well


----------



## Fatback1

Nope, got that one last Sept while camping on Little Tybee.


----------



## outdooradventures44

too cool Fatback1, Great fish


----------

